# Kindle in the Media -OFF TOPIC



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Interesting take that people buy e-readers to read porn.
> 
> http://entertainment.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/03/06/2123219&from=rss


Sounds interesting, I'd like to know why that is, but first, I need to finish an article on how easy the kindle is to operate one-handed.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Sounds interesting, I'd like to know why that is, but first, I need to finish an article on how easy the kindle is to operate one-handed.


You doing your own research?  Perhaps you need help since you are writing your other book on why Kindle Books Are So Expensive? Don't want you exhausting yourself and not having time for your Kindle.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> You doing your own research?  Perhaps you need help since you are writing your other book on why Kindle Books Are So Expensive? Don't want you exhausting yourself and not having time for your Kindle.


Are you volunteering? I've got room for a researcher on the staff.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Are you volunteering? I've got room for a researcher on the staff.


Since you said volunteer I'm guessing it isn't a paid position, so are there any perks?  Free dinners, balloon rides, tax deductions, trips? I work for a non-profit so I ask up front.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Since you said volunteer I'm guessing it isn't a paid position, so are there any perks?  Free dinners, balloon rides, tax deductions, trips? I work for a non-profit so I ask up front.


All that 'n punny rides on Maui! ..of course there's the fine print: you need to mix the drinks and promise not to have me killed by South American Generals..


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> All that 'n punny rides on Maui! ..of course there's the fine print: you need to mix the drinks and promise not to have me killed by South American Generals..


I'll be happy to mix the drinks, Mai Tais to start? And I don't know any South American Generals on Maui so you are safe. Count me in.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Okey-doke, you're in.  Just stay away from the cabana boys, half of 'em are ex South American Generals.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Umm... if mai tais are involved... i want in.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Okey-doke, you're in. Just stay away from the cabana boys, half of 'em are ex South American Generals.


With the downturn in the economy they all went home so you are safe. Anyway I thought you were going to take care of my sunscreen.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> With the downturn in the economy they all went home so you are safe. Anyway I thought you were going to take care of my sunscreen.


Indeed. Encender Sunscreeno Vaquero, at your service. But just the same, we'll take TM along as a decoy in the event there's any lagging cabana generals...


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

As long as I have mai tais, i can deal with the generals...


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

*toasts TM* Not often ya can find somebody so selfless so's to jump inta harms way 'n take a mai-tai for a fella!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> *toasts TM* Not often ya can find somebody so selfless so's to jump inta harms way 'n take a mai-tai for a fella!


Perhaps we've never met? 

Actually, it's damn hard to get a proper Mai Tai anymore, as few bars carry apricot brandy. When you find one, it's either 1) made from a powdered mix, or 2) actually a Hurricane... likely also made from a powdered mix.

Mai Tai's were my first legal drink. My mother took me out on my 18th b-day and got me hammered on them.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Perhaps we've never met?


Went without sayin', Beej, knew we've got each other's back 'n wouldn't hesitate to take a mai-tai for one another


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

If somebody tries to stick a Mai-Tai in your back... they're a really, _really_ crappy bartender.

I eat crappy bartenders for breakfast.

(Thus my ongoing breath problem.)


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> If somebody tries to stick a Mai-Tai in your back... they're a really, _really_ crappy bartender.
> 
> I eat crappy bartenders for breakfast.
> 
> (Thus my ongoing breath problem.)


Ha!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Perhaps we've never met?
> 
> Actually, it's damn hard to get a proper Mai Tai anymore, as few bars carry apricot brandy. When you find one, it's either 1) made from a powdered mix, or 2) actually a Hurricane... likely also made from a powdered mix.
> 
> Mai Tai's were my first legal drink. My mother took me out on my 18th b-day and got me hammered on them.


Apricot Brandy in a Mai Tai, Jim you are rapidly losing your status with me as a rum cocktail drinker. I use the original Trader Vic's recipe the way my Daddy taught me.

The Original Trader Vic Formula - 1944

* 2 oz of 17-year old rum over shaved ice
* Add juice from one fresh lime
* 1/2 oz Holland DeKuyper Orange Curacao
* 1/4 oz Rock Candy Syrup
* 1/2 oz French Garnier Orgeat Syrup
* Shake vigorously.
* Add a sprig of fresh mint


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Apricot Brandy in a Mai Tai, Jim you are rapidly losing your status with me as a rum cocktail drinker. I use the original Trader Vic's recipe the way my Daddy taught me.
> 
> The Original Trader Vic Formula - 1944
> 
> ...


That sounds good, GG. I'll bring the mint when the snow melts in my garden. Can you whip me up one or three?

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> That sounds good, GG. I'll bring the mint when the snow melts in my garden. Can you whip me up one or three?
> 
> L


Sure.  When will your snow melt? I don't wnat to have to keep drinking the ones I make starting now while waiting for the mint.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Apricot Brandy in a Mai Tai, Jim you are rapidly losing your status with me as a rum cocktail drinker. I use the original Trader Vic's recipe the way my Daddy taught me.
> 
> The Original Trader Vic Formula - 1944
> 
> ...


Hell with researcher, if you can cook too, I'm marryin' ya!


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Sure.  When will your snow melt? I don't wnat to have to keep drinking the ones I make starting now while waiting for the mint.


I can help you with that until the snow melts


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Hell with researcher, if you can cook too, I'm marryin' ya!


Sure I can cook. You like French, Italian, German, or American, I'm good. I also bake my own bread. I do a really good Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Sure I can cook. You like French, Italian, German, or American, I'm good. I also bake my own bread. I do a really good Cheesecake for dessert.


Excellent! Now just go take a crash course in cajun/creole while I run out for the ring


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Hell with researcher, if you can cook too, I'm marryin' ya!


How many wives are we up to now, sweetie?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> How many wives are we up to now, sweetie?


I was told there'd be no math


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Excellent! Now just go take a crash course in cajun/creole while I run out for the ring


Got that covered had a great aunt who taught me how to cook that, she was born in Houma.....


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> How many wives are we up to now, sweetie?


I'm the Maui wife.....  If we ever get to Maui at the same time we are good to go.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, after doing some research, I find that GG is correct about Mai Tais.  However, I must plead that I've never been to Trader Vic's, and that recipe bears no similarity to the drink I learned as a "Mai Tai" other than having rum in it.  This recipe is what I learned as a Mai Tai:

Light rum
Creme de Noyeux or orgeat syrup or dash of Amaretto
Apricot brandy
OJ
PJ
splash of Grenadine
float of dark rum


Maybe it's a Midwestern/Plains thing? *shrug*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Well, after doing some research, I find that GG is correct about Mai Tais. However, I must plead that I've never been to Trader Vic's, and that recipe bears no similarity to the drink I learned as a "Mai Tai" other than having rum in it. This recipe is what I learned as a Mai Tai:
> 
> Light rum
> Creme de Noyeux or orgeat syrup or dash of Amaretto
> ...


Maybe you were drinking Bow Ties?

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Well, after doing some research, I find that GG is correct about Mai Tais. However, I must plead that I've never been to Trader Vic's, and that recipe bears no similarity to the drink I learned as a "Mai Tai" other than having rum in it. This recipe is what I learned as a Mai Tai:
> 
> Light rum
> Creme de Noyeux or orgeat syrup or dash of Amaretto
> ...


I'd drink it. There are regional variations to drinks.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Leslie said:


> How many wives are we up to now, sweetie?


It sounds like Encender might have to drink his Mai Tai's in Utah.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

BruceS said:


> It sounds like Encender might have to drink his Mai Tai's in Utah.


He has disappeared from this thread, I think the talk of a ring scared him off. Either that or he got lost in Utah.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> He has disappeared from this thread, I think the talk of a ring scared him off. Either that or he got lost in Utah.


Nope, I got the ring  I left when the thread took a left turn at bartender's school...I ain't one for no book larnin'.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Nope, I got the ring  I left when the thread took a left turn at bartender's school...I ain't one for no book larnin'.


Didn't ask you for any book larnin, all you have to do is eat and drink the results of mine and keep an eye out for rabid punnys.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Didn't ask you for any book larnin, all you have to do is eat and drink the results of mine and keep an eye out for rabid punnys.


Ok, but the vittles better be good, 'cuz I've kept an eye out for rabid punnies before 'n now I only got the one left.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Ok, but the vittles better be good, 'cuz I've kept an eye out for rabid punnies before 'n now I only got the one left.


Gumbo? Etouffee? Crawfish boil? Jamblaya? Red Beans and Rice? Beignets? Laissez les bons temps rouler!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Gumbo? Etouffee? Crawfish boil? Jamblaya? Red Beans and Rice? Beignets? Laissez les bons temps rouler!


uh...Wee, moan chair!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> uh...Wee, moan chair!


You said you wanted Cajun food. I don't kid about food or books.  Bon Soir! Le demain est un autre jour.  I made myself hungry so I'm going off to cook.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ooo Gumbo and Jambalaya sound waaaayy yummy!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

I am so happy to see that the art of thread jacking is still up and running even though I've been so MIA!  

I drink unsweet tea, shaken, not stirred or DR Pepper, definitely not shaken.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> This is me, but be forewarned, I don't always look this good. It was a formal occasion.


Hotness!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> *sigh* I know, my good looks intimidate many women


Have you tried a dating service?


----------

